# Spinning: sock yarn



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

For those of you who have spin finger weight sock yarn: 

how thin do you spin the individual singles? I never seen to get a finger weigh yarn.
Any suggestions will be appreciated!!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never bought sock yarn. ( been knitting since 1960's) I use long draw to spin fine, 2 ply, size 0 needles, slip knit or eye of partridge heel.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't spin for fingering my self. I can do a DK weight. I have been spinning for years. I think some can spin that ultra fine but I guess it won't be me. Only thing I can say is practice on the long draw and see how you do.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I struggle with a worsted weight. It's always a bulky. Maybe your hands and the wool decide what it's gonna be.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They always say practice practice and more practice. I started out with well bigger then bulky many years ago. Still have my first little skein. I laugh now at it but I still love it cause it is a artsy over twisted yarn. Noe I have a hard time spinning any thing to big. lol


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Get the yarnometer from etsy and put your printer on legal paper and print on 8.5 X 11 paper. It will come out right. It shows how thick to spin for singles, 2 ply and three ply.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

DK weight will do socks too, if you find it next to impossible to make 4ply (fingering). Just remember that whatever the weight, the twist needs to be high for them to wear well. Blending wool with mohair helps too.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ptober said:


> For those of you who have spin finger weight sock yarn:
> 
> how thin do you spin the individual singles? I never seen to get a finger weigh yarn.
> Any suggestions will be appreciated!!


I am currently spinning a fingering weight. I spin 2 x lace weight (80 WPI) So maybe a tad thicker single like 45 WPI I measure with one of these


----------

